# Best fish picture. Add to the list



## Cory1990

I got this idea on another forum, here there will not be votes. Just amazing fish photos! 

Feel free to add your own. 

I'll kick it off with one of my favorite pictures iv taken of my fish.










Here is another one of my favorites










Let's see what you have!


----------



## Cory1990

Come on, no one has a picture to share?


----------



## Cory1990




----------



## Cory1990

Here's my cat fish.


----------



## snyderguy

Just a little thing!


----------



## Cory1990

Yea im thinking I'll have to move her from the new 10g to something bigger soon. I'm having troubles feeding it flake food as well.


----------



## jlpropst00

A few of mine.
This is my wife's fish.








Hungry Corys








The Betta


----------



## Cory1990

Beautiful betta! Thanks for being the first to add lol. All of us here have fish and no one wants to add pics. What gives


----------



## Coolfish

It's hard to get pics of fish? I'll post some tomorrow.


----------



## Cory1990

I don't find it to hard. Out of every 50 I get 1 or 2 that I like. As for just taking pics of them in the tank it's not hard.


----------



## Mystery snail

2/5 otos hanging out.


----------



## Mystery snail

one more.... cardinal Tetras.


----------



## Coolfish

Here is a few pics.


----------



## IAoddball

If I could post off my phone, I would have more than a few up here


----------



## SilverThorn

mine I have quite a few I like







































































:fun:


----------



## Cory1990

I love the pics!!! Silverthorn what's the 2nd to last pic you added?


----------



## SilverThorn

he is a cobalt zebra cichlid Metriaclima Callainos not the esthare 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/m_callainos.php <--info


----------



## Cory1990

Awesome fish! I may have to look into getting one. 

Also, I just seen you had one netted. How come?


----------



## SilverThorn

Look closely at the pic see the fry? holding female I waned to get the fry before she spit them all in the tank.


----------



## Cory1990

I zoomed in, I can see it now. Vary good looking fish. Are you breeding them?


----------



## SilverThorn

I have not in a while.


----------



## Fish chick

Here are some pictures from me. The first one is of my black molly in the separate tank because I suspected sickness... The rest are of my new 10 gallon!


----------



## Fish chick

I'm surprised I got a picture of my GloFish! they move so fast!


----------



## wooferkitty

I love them all fish are so pretty! 

yes I am a guy and used the word pretty get over it! 

anyways here are some of mine I have more pics of my green terrors on another thread if anyone cares


----------



## wooferkitty

silver thorn what fish are those in your 3rd and 4th pics?


----------



## SilverThorn

It is called a dollar sunfish Lepomis marginatus. It is a fish native to my area He is on my profile pic too his name was jack he died last year. I collected him my self. I had him for like 3 years but he suddenly stopped eating & died. { They look vary similar to long ear sunfish but they don't grow nearly as large. I've seen a few different color variations some with more olive others with less blue or more red. also similar to a pumpkinseed sunfish but a little less showy.


----------



## baker27marine

Cory1990 said:


> Here's my cat fish.


haha nice!


----------



## Dreamer

The cat fish cracks me up lol did you upgrade it's tank ?  lol















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

